# Visiting USC on the waitlist?



## Get Me Out of the Economy (Apr 14, 2009)

So, I'm stranded on USC's screenwriting waitlist, but I'm going to be out in LA for the next few days looking at UCLA (which had the poor taste to admit me). Is it worth stopping by USC to remind them I exist? Who would I even remind? Should I attempt to make an appointment with someone or something like that? 

I'd like to just see the campus but I don't feel like that's very proactive. On the other hand, I don't want to come across as pushy or desperate. Is this lose-lose? Thoughts or guidance would be appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jayimess (Apr 14, 2009)

I don't think it will do anything re: getting bumped off the waitlist, but it would be a good experience for sure!!

(I didn't do anything, and I got bumped up, after UCLA had poor taste to admit me as well)

PM me if you want to meet up, I am working from 9-6 both W and Th, but will still be around.


----------

